
Ask HN: Simple, accessible straightforward book on accounting? - zackattack
I'm looking for a recommendation for a good book on accounting. I'm trying to corral a bunch of data together into, say, an excel spreadsheet... trying to figure out the best way to account for revenues and expenses, fixed and variable costs.<p>Maybe it's not even a book I need, maybe someone did a blog post.
======
boris
"The Accounting Game: Basic Accounting Fresh from the Lemonade Stand"

It may look silly on the outset, but this is _the_ book. Accounting is very
idiomatic. If you are not "in", things just look backwards or outright
idiotic, especially if you have math or similar background. This book bridges
the gap between the common sense and accounting.

~~~
zackattack
this is the recommendation i was looking for, thanks boris!

